# Yongnuo 560 setup question.



## jwbryson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

So I got 2 of these units for X-mas and was trying one of them out on my D90 with the unit attached to the camera's hot shoe.  I'm not getting the results I anticipated so I wonder if I'm doing something wrong?

I understand these are "dummy" flashes and only work in Manual mode, which I have tried on my camera, but either the flash output is way less than I expected it to be or I am doing something wrong.

If I attach them to the camera's hot shoe, should I be using adjusting the camera from i-TTL to Manual mode in the custom settings (e5 I believe)?  Do I leave the flash on "M" or change it to S1 or S2?

Just a little confused.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> So I got 2 of these units for X-mas and was trying one of them out on my D90 with the unit attached to the camera's hot shoe.  I'm not getting the results I anticipated so I wonder if I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> I understand these are "dummy" flashes and only work in Manual mode, which I have tried on my camera, but either the flash output is way less than I expected it to be or I am doing something wrong.
> 
> ...



Use M on the flash.. the S1 and S2 are slave settings. If I remember  correctly.. S1 is like normal slave, and S2 ignores the TTL pre-flash  when using the TTL capability on your other Nikon / Canon Flashes (when mixing the flashes!)

I would also use the camera in full manual... since these flashes wont communicate with the camera.

I use the 560's primarily as background / hair lights...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would also use the camera in full manual... since these flashes wont communicate with the camera.
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was on P, full automatic, which is what threw me off.  I will have more time tomorrow to mess with it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

You were shooting on "Professional"... shame on you!    lol!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> You were shooting on "Professional"... shame on you!    lol!



Tis true--just messing around with the new flash.  I am not sure I understand this flash at all.  It may be going back.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

You might check this out:  (just a quick google! Lots more out there)

How to use Manual Flash by ~Tiberius47 on deviantART


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> You might check this out:  (just a quick google! Lots more out there)
> 
> How to use Manual Flash by ~Tiberius47 on deviantART



Thanks.  I'll take a look.  It's not so much manual flash that's got me confused but the lack of power in this particular unit and the delayed shutter actuation after the flash.  With the Yongy on my camera, I snapped the photo--the flash fired immediately and then there was a pause before the shutter actuated.  Then the photo came out underexposed, as if the flash fired before the shutter ever opened.  I don't get it, but I'm still looking...


----------



## kmunro (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a yongnuo YN460 speedlight and I absolutely love it!
It was my first flash and I made sure not to get something with an 'auto' ability as I actually wanted to learn exactly how to use the flash not just let it do the work for me.
Sure it takes a while to get the hang of it - but now I can shoot full manual and can tell exactly what settings I need the flash on in order to get the perfect image

My model also packs quite a bit of power
I use it primarily with a 80cm softbox off camera and I love the results!

It's a really cheap and dirty flash and it works great! I would always recommend it to anyone wanting to learn the basics of lighting with an external flash.


----------



## Shutter Nutter (Jan 13, 2012)

These flashes really aren't designed to be used on-camera - yes it can be used this way but it will be an arduous route with a lot of frustration along the way, even though ultimately you will end up with more knowledge than anyone who purely sticks with the ETTL/iTTL route.

Personally I would learn on camera flash with an ETTL/iTTL flash and then once you are comfortable with it (bouncing it, knowing how to use it as a fill, knowing when to apply flash exposure compensation (FEC) etc) you'll more than likely progress to the stage where you'll realise the limitations and want to start using flashes off-camera where the 560's will be very useful. It's at this stage when learning to take full control (as well as ETTL/iTTL) will come in to play but you'll already have a much greater understanding of what's going on.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 13, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > You might check this out:  (just a quick google! Lots more out there)
> ...



Shoot in manual. Don't shoot faster than 1/250 shutter speed. If ambient is metering as over exposed, close your aperture up and turn up the power on the flash to compensate.

If you haven't looked here, go for it.
Strobist: Lighting 101

Also, these guys are having a meet on the 21st. If you can make it, I'll clear my schedule so I can go and bring along some of my flashes and stuff so we can learn you something.


----------

